# Espresso vs Embark for WOC



## Mandy4610 (Aug 17, 2009)

Which do you prefer for multipurpose?

What "not so obvious" colors go with them? and by "not so obvious" I mean very subtle, barely there colors.

Thanks


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Aug 17, 2009)

I like both colors, but I lean more towards Espresso...I'll use Embark to fill in my brows. Espresso looks really pretty with Paradisco if you want something subtle.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 17, 2009)

^I prefer Embark personally. I use it to fill in my brows and when I do a natural look I use it to deepen my crease. I use it with MSF Natural in Dark on my lids or other MSF's like Brunette or Warm Blend on my lid. I'm sure it would look great in the crease with almost any colour - bold or subtle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I find that Espresso is not deep enough for my liking, it's too close to my skin colour or something.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks ladies, please keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## GucciGirl (Aug 17, 2009)

I personally love Embark. Its dark enough to do brows and smoke out your eye. Its a great alternative to carbon for a more subtle smokey eye.


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Aug 17, 2009)

I used to use espresso for my brows It looks nice for a suitable soft smokey eye I heard alot of good things about embark I guess I should pick it up on my next visit


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd go with Embark since that color is great for the outer V. I don't own it and I will need to get it sometime.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 17, 2009)

I love Espresso...so many different uses...V, crease, brows ...just a great matte brown


----------



## Mandy4610 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting and voting.
What do you put on the lip (subtle color) with Embark?


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't own either, but my go to dark brown is Handwritten.  I use it in my crease, along my lash line and sometimes for my brows.

I often pair it with Tete-A-Tint, Soba, Texture or Tempting.


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 19, 2009)

Embark is my favourite dark brown - it is my best go-to shade for the crease or outer V when doing a smokey eye.

edited to add that i'm super-pale, but i had to respond to this poll because i bought Embark the week the colour first came out and i think i'm on my 3rd or 4th one already!


----------



## nikkim (Aug 21, 2009)

embark


----------



## moondeva (Aug 25, 2009)

Neither...

*Embark* is too red on my cool toned (MAC NW44 / Sleek Sepia / Revlon Colorstay Caramel) chocolate skin. *Espresso* is cooler but too ash brown. 

I am currently completely in love with the delicious milk chocolate brown of *Handwritten* for crease and smokey eye looks but tend to use *Concrete* for brows and definition.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 25, 2009)

for my skintone, I prefer Espresso. But I like using a warmer color like Embarked for contouring the eyes and cheeks (used lightly of course!)


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 25, 2009)

I own both, but I find myself reaching for Espresso more. Embark has a little too red of an undertone for my general neutral preferences.  (If I am doing a "sunset" eye with oranges or burgandies however, it might work well.)

Generally I like to pair Espresso with Bamboo, Wedge or Cork (and Blanc Type if I want something really light.) These are all matte or satin textures so they do a lovely neutral eye that is VERY subtle.


----------



## Entice (Aug 27, 2009)

Handwritten has them both beat, but I also like Embark.


----------



## Fabulous&Fierce (Jan 12, 2010)

I prefer embark


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 12, 2010)

I prefer Handwritten and Espresso. I think the Embark is too warm for my skin tone.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 12, 2010)

Embark! I am cool toned, but this really works on me.


----------



## aninhabr85 (Jan 19, 2010)

For multipurpose i loooove espresso. Perfect brown for me... I'm a NC43


----------



## Film_Noir (Jan 20, 2010)

Embark is perfect for my NC 50 skintone.  I had Espresso and returned it, did nothing for me.  I use Embark on my eyebrows and sometimes in the outer V/crease.


----------



## milamonster (Mar 18, 2010)

i use embark to contour, as eyshadow and to fill in my brows...im nw45 and am obsessed with it, i use it alot in basically all of my fotds on here rofl.


----------



## berryjuicy (Mar 18, 2010)

I prefer embark and it works well with Motif


----------



## amethystkisses (Mar 19, 2010)

I use embark in some way everyday.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 19, 2010)

I love Embark bc its has a red tone to it and doesn't look muddy. Its perfect for all skin tones. Its deeply pigmented but you can always blend it out.


----------



## iadorepretty (Mar 21, 2010)

i agree with some of the other ladies about Handwritten, it is definitely my go to color when i want a dark brown for my crease or line my lower lash line.

i've owned Espresso and used it for my brows, loved it but found a cheaper brow powder that does the job. i've looked at Embark a million times but never felt the need to buy it....it probably wouldn't get used that much since i always reach for Handwritten


----------

